# What is pfl?



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 30, 2021)

Seriously idk what it is


----------



## Bitch (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 30, 2021)

eye width


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2021)

Post in thread 'POLL: Can this eye area have the same halo as hunter eyes' https://looksmax.org/threads/poll-c...-same-halo-as-hunter-eyes.340034/post-5710140


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 30, 2021)

Could've just put in search "what is pfl"


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 30, 2021)

Knight said:


> Post in thread 'POLL: Can this eye area have the same halo as hunter eyes' https://looksmax.org/threads/poll-c...-same-halo-as-hunter-eyes.340034/post-5710140


I genuinely didn’t know


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Apr 30, 2021)

Knight said:


> Could've just put in search "what is pfl"


I did but did title only


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 30, 2021)

Eye width, the edges of your canthal tilt and tissue.

The second most important thing for a Caucasian w/ good eye height for a mogger eye area.


----------

